# Gaztelugatxe at Sunset, Spain



## Vieri (Feb 1, 2020)

A spectacular sunset on the Basque Country coasts at Gaztelugatxe, a location I love and one offering many compositions besides the famous church on the islet that everyone shots. Looking for personal, original composition is very important for me on both iconic and lesser known locations, such as this. 91 seconds of amazing light with my Hasselblad X1D, Hasselblad XCD 45mm and Formatt Hitech Filters Firecrest Ultra filters.







Thank you for viewing, best regards

Vieri


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 1, 2020)

Another beautiful image......


----------



## Braineack (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll be there in June. Can't wait. Great shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 3, 2020)

Very cool shot! You're a lucky man to be able to just decide to have lunch in all these beautiful places around the world and actually go there.


----------



## Winona (Feb 3, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vieri (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Another beautiful image......



Thank you very much Jeff! 



Braineack said:


> I'll be there in June. Can't wait. Great shot.



Thank you very much, glad you liked it  Enjoy your trip in June!



K9Kirk said:


> Very cool shot! You're a lucky man to be able to just decide to have lunch in all these beautiful places around the world and actually go there.



Thank you very much, glad you liked it! 

Actually, luck has really nothing to do with it. Landscape photography is my job, it's definitely not an easy one but I love it, I wouldn't change it with anything else and I work very hard to be able to do what I do. I wish I could just "decide to have lunch in all these beautiful places around the world and actually go there".



Winona said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you very much Winona, glad you enjoyed it!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2020)

I figured you did something like that. Not every gets to do what they love doing for a living. Lucky you! Don't ever retire, lol!


----------



## edsland (Feb 4, 2020)

You are very good at your job, beautiful image


----------



## Vieri (Feb 4, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> I figured you did something like. Not every gets to do what they love doing for a living. Lucky you! Don't ever retire, lol!



Again, I think that luck has nothing to do with it. I am not aware of the existence of something like a "job lottery" where you can get a job you love according to the luck of the draw, or something  Again, I worked very, very hard to be able to do what I do for a living. Nothing came for free, or thanks to a stroke of luck - for me, at least. I can't speak for everyone else.



edsland said:


> You are very good at your job, beautiful image



Thank you very much indeed, glad you enjoyed it!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2020)

Vieri said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > I figured you did something like. Not every gets to do what they love doing for a living. Lucky you! Don't ever retire, lol!
> ...



I meant no disrespect, I thought it was obvious that I was just joking when I said you go to all those places just for lunch. I mean really, who does that? My apologies if I offended you.


----------



## Vieri (Feb 4, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Vieri said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Apologies accepted, no worries. I guess today was the day I just had enough of seeing years of hard work, study, practice and effort reduced to "luck" for the umpteenth time (not by you, of course, you just went twice in this thread). Doing what one's love to do for a living, to me, requires a few things:

1. Knowing what you love to do - it might seem stupid, but many people don't;
2. Becoming good enough at what you love to do to be able to make a living out of it;
3. Doing all you can to make it work (be the best you can business-wise if you are in a self-employed career, getting to your dream position if you are working for someone else, and so on).

Luck might of course have a part in all that, as with everything in life. However, in my experience just counting on luck will not get one very far. Plus, as you probably know, people who are their own bosses generally work pretty much every day of the year - I know I do, one way or the other. So, I am sure you'll understand why I had to call you (twice!) on that  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2020)

Again, I meant nothing by it, I wasn't being literal. In the future I'll be sure to tell someone they're fortunate instead of lucky, which means about the same thing. It's semantics. Good day!


----------



## Vieri (Feb 5, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Again, I meant nothing by it, I wasn't being literal. In the future I'll be sure to tell someone they're fortunate instead of lucky, which means about the same thing. It's semantics. Good day!



A question for you. Would you tell Bill Gates or Jeff Bezos or you name it "you are lucky (or fortunate, your pick) to be CEO of Amazon", or Microsoft, or something? Just curious.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 5, 2020)

Vieri said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I meant nothing by it, I wasn't being literal. In the future I'll be sure to tell someone they're fortunate instead of lucky, which means about the same thing. It's semantics. Good day!
> ...



Vieri, I wish you the best and no hard feelings. Ciao!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2020)

Dude. Drop it. It was admiration and jealousy.  It was a compliment. You're looking to be offended by nothing.


----------



## Vieri (Feb 5, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Vieri said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Thank you for making my point.



Braineack said:


> Dude. Drop it. It was admiration and jealousy.  It was a compliment. You're looking to be offended by nothing.



But am I? And, was it? If you care, re-read the whole thread and I hope you'll see what I mean.

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 5, 2020)

Everyone knows it takes more than luck to make images such as Vieri's. One must also have a Hasselblad and Formatt Hitech Firecrest Ultra filters.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes. Yes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 5, 2020)

OK then, Vieri, I'll instead explain how the joke works since you don't seem to get it or want to believe it was one. First, clear your head and think about this for a minute .... how many people can actually just decide to jump on a jet and go have lunch whenever and wherever they want in the world? That's a fantasy unless you're a millionaire and I don't figure that you're a millionaire since most photographers don't make that kind of money so when I say you're lucky to be able to be able to just have lunch in beautiful places all around the world whenever you want I'm most definitely not serious about it because I figure _*you are not a millionaire*_. Yes, you are a good photographer that's worked hard to get to where he is in his profession and I'm fully aware that you go to all those places because you're good and your job takes you there, not because you're lucky that the fantasy of going all over the world for lunch only came true for you and not the other 99% of the population that only dream of it. 

In short, I was being facetious. You know what that means, right? If you can't believe that you have issues that I can't help you with. I'm done here, there's nothing more to say that can make you change your mind.


----------



## Vieri (Feb 6, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> OK then, Vieri, I'll instead explain how the joke works since you don't seem to get it or want to believe it was one. First, clear your head and think about this for a minute .... how many people can actually just decide to jump on a jet and go have lunch whenever and wherever they want in the world? That's a fantasy unless you're a millionaire and I don't figure that you're a millionaire since most photographers don't make that kind of money so when I say you're lucky to be able to be able to just have lunch in beautiful places all around the world whenever you want I'm most definitely not serious about it because I figure _*you are not a millionaire*_. Yes, you are a good photographer that's worked hard to get to where he is in his profession and I'm fully aware that you go to all those places because you're good and your job takes you there, not because you're lucky that the fantasy of going all over the world for lunch only came true for you and not the other 99% of the population that only dream of it.
> 
> In short, I was being facetious. You know what that means, right? If you can't believe that you have issues that I can't help you with. I'm done here, there's nothing more to say that can make you change your mind.



I was done a long time ago. Nice try with the explanation though.

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

I understand Trump Derangement syndrome much better now.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2020)

Yeah, that's pretty trippy


----------

